# Grow Tent for Dust?



## paulmcevoy75 (12 mo ago)

Hi there

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm setting up a shop to build guitars in. It's one room in a mixed use artists/office building. 300 sf. I'm lately very concerned and annoyed by dust (this is new to me, I was a former pigpen but have had some health issues and I'm on the straight and narrow).

I'm trying to eliminate dust in the main workspace. So I've been thinking about a room within a room where I have my mini thickness sander (a Byrnes model machines sander), an oscilating spindle sander, a belt sander, and a table where I do random orbital sanding. I would still use a dust collector in there, but the goal would be to go in there with a filter respirator and zip it up and do the sanding and then be able to clean up inside and then unzip and go back to the mostly dust free shop (bandsaw will be in the open air but with good dust collection, and I will have a CNC in an enclosure also).

I have been trying to find something that would work and today realized you can buy these self standing grow tents. I'm just wondering if someone could point a reason why this wouldn't work well? 4×8' would be tight but I think I could make it work and I could fit it in my room.

I appreciate your thoughts or criticisms of the idea, if it won't work I'd rather not lay out the money.

The reviews are mixed.
https://www.amazon.com/VIVOSUN-Hydroponic-Observation-Window-Growing/dp/B01DXYMSMM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

I was thinking also of a freestanding gazebo roof with plastic sides, but a made to order solution would be nice.


----------



## jkm312 (Jan 13, 2020)

My thought and experience, you are better off to collect the dust at the source. You are already using a duct collector. You don't mention what kind, type or size. At least a 2 stage design. A dust deputy and a hepa filter on the vacuum will do very well on your hand held sanders and such.

Instead of a tent, I would suggest you consider a whole room dust filter system similar to what Jet offers. It will catch that ultra fine airborne dust the dust collectors don't get. In a tented room, you will still have to sweep, vacuum up and still have it airborne.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you are in Seattle Tacoma area I will give you an old furnace fan I intended to set up for shop air filtering.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

For $200 that isn't a bad setup.

Some possible Cons: I wouldnt want to think about going into that in the summer. Topmax's air handler is a great idea. Even placed a panel filter on the opposite wall. Also, static might be an issue.

It is waterproof, which kind of imples a nonpolar plastic, which is very static'y. Your sawdust might coat the inside, not an easy thing to clean up.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

If you are standing in a small room (tent) and sanding a lot, every time you left you would need to strip off, shower, and wash all of your clothes if you wish to keep breathing.
Extract dust at source, as it happens. Anything less is a severe health risk to you, your family, and your workmates.


----------



## paulmcevoy75 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the thoughts, much appreciated.

I'm new to dust collection in general. I was an idiot for a long time.

How rational is it to be using a random orbital sander, a stationary belt sander, a oscillating spindle sander and a router table and keeping them dust free? I wouldn't be using them for hours but they would be on and off all day.

What would that dust system look like? I've been thinking about buying a harbor freight 1hp dust collector and putting a cyclone in between for my CNC and might also could do the same for the sanders, but I'm definitely new to all of this.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

Perfectly rational to have a system to collect dust from the tools you mention.

But since you are using the tools off and on, it would best to build a system of ducts to each tool with a large central dust collector. HF 1 HP will not cut it.

Since you are new to this, start by googling Bill Pentz. http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.php#index.php
His website has the most detailed and scientific info on the subject. Most think he goes a little too far, but the principles on ducting, tool connections, and dust blowers are sound.

Also you should consider adding ceiling mounted dust filters to capture some of the small particles that escape your collection system.


----------

